# Some new canon patents..



## rrcphoto (May 23, 2017)

Here's a bunch of US patents for your reading enjoyment.

This one I found interesting, this is a stacked sensor patent. Seems canon is marching ahead to it's own drum and working on this as well:

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=09659872

another stacked sensor patent:

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=09654715


this one is kind of interesting. patent for image sensor and mobile telephones.

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=09635291

here's another stacked sensor patent, this one for cell phones.

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=09621830

mirrorless (probably) microlens patent

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=09601534

Canon SLT patent?  

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=09599879

continuous liveview in EVF?

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=09369633


Linear USM patent. This is probably what is in the 70-300 USM II

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=09660556


Enjoy!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2017)

Thanks.

I tried keeping up with Canon patents, but with several US patents each week, and several Japanese patents each week, it took too much time. 

Its a thankless pursuit, so here is my thanks for doing it.

Approved or published patents are a snapshot into the past, and what was being done around 2-5 years ago. Sometimes, a patent makes it into a product about the same time the patent is published, Canon never tells us, so its a guess. Often, patents are evolutions of previous patents, going back many years. As new processes and technologies become available, new patents to improve on a previous one are submitted. 

Keep searching!


----------



## keithcooper (May 23, 2017)

The microlens and some other additional related ones were shown here on CR via http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-camera-rumours-and-info/ a while ago (March/Feb)

It is a bit of a pain keeping up with the patents, but I check them most weeks to add to that page ;-)


----------



## rrcphoto (May 23, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> The microlens and some other additional related ones were shown here on CR via http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-camera-rumours-and-info/ a while ago (March/Feb)
> 
> It is a bit of a pain keeping up with the patents, but I check them most weeks to add to that page ;-)



usually I go through the applications out of curiosity, these are patents - thus the possible overlap. I only went back around 700 approved patents, so I'm surprised it went back that far. the one microlens patent I see on your page is a different patent.


----------



## CanonGuy (May 23, 2017)

All these patents every week and still Canon couldn't give me a good reason to upgrade two of my 5D mk iii haha! Maybe they are just too busy applying for patents and forgot to make actual products 

To save some time of the keyboard warriors, I don't do video.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 24, 2017)

Linear USM(Nano USM) is also used in 18-135mm USM lens.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 24, 2017)

CanonGuy said:


> All these patents every week and still Canon couldn't give me a good reason to upgrade two of my 5D mk iii haha! Maybe they are just too busy applying for patents and forgot to make actual products
> 
> To save some time of the keyboard warriors, I don't do video.



if you are stills only there should be a ton of reasons to upgrade from the Mark III - including alot of patents that dealt with a superior sensor in terms of noise and shadow banding not to mention AF improvements.


----------



## Sharlin (May 24, 2017)

Quoting myself from the other thread:



Sharlin said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *Continuous liveview in EVF*
> ...


----------



## rrcphoto (May 25, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Quoting myself from the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so it does. that's what you get from quickly scanning 700 patents.


----------



## Sharlin (May 25, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> so it does. that's what you get from quickly scanning 700 patents.



Oh, you're definitely not to blame. Thank you for doing the dirty work digging these up!


----------

